# Got a cool one!



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

Picked this fella up this weekend and I think I am going to go a head a have him mounted. Just under 21" inside spread and the brow was bent before I shot him and was totally healed. Dang thing hit a tree on the way down and screwed up some velvet on the one side. Hope my guy can repair it most of the way.


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

Unique for sure! Congrats.


----------



## El Sauz (Aug 14, 2009)

a velvet buck, congrats on your deer


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Congratulations!

TH


----------



## mitchbcs (Oct 23, 2006)

Sweet... where are you hunting that they are still in velvet?


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Nice buck, I'm thinking your gonna have some shrinkage on the ends of the main beams...WW


----------



## Tombstone (May 19, 2009)

That is a cool looking deer. Congrats on that one!


----------

